# Luscious Bayou 02-26-09



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

Slow day on the bayou today. Started off fishing a couple of honey hole I have came across a couple years ago but they were not producing any fish for me today. trolled around for a while picked up a large mouth here and there, then decided to go scouting. Went to where the bayou almost opens up to the lake and there were about 15 boats so I said what the hey I am going to try it. Sat there for about 3 hours and only picked up 1 decent size white bass, but didnt feel that bad cause I didnt see a lot of other fish being caught either. Then had my wife and 3 year old meat me at the ramp and took them out so my son could through his new sponge bob pole, he had a blast. anywho not much of a report but it was all I had. Love that boat ramp at the poderosa, it is a good ramp for loading and unloading boats when you are the only on in the boat.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Would you mind showing me where this Bayou is? Not looking for your noney hole I just try and map out/name bodies of water when I can.

Thank You!

Willing to send all of the Google Placemarks that I have to you and anyone else thta wants them!


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.ponderosamarina.com/
map quest this and you will find it.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey how was the wind out there today were you protected well back in there.


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

best ramp on lake houston and still $5 lake houston marina ought to be ashamed


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

you aint lying. the wind was great today on the water. it was blowing but not where it was hard keeping the boat stable. I ancored in the front and the back so the wind actually kept it still. great conditions all in all just not alot of fish to talk about


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

That's good to hear don't want the wind to be blowing me all over the place tomorrow.


----------



## Ponderosa Marina @ Luce (Feb 3, 2009)

thank you for coming out today Jason...glad you made the best of it....Gator is that you, thanks for complimenting our launch...


----------

